# JOJO Smart ABO



## jumidili (2 August 2013)

Hallo, ich brauche Hilfe. Habe keine Ahnung und bin gerade in eine Abo Falle geraten. Eine SMS sagt ich habe eine ABO JOJO_Smart gebucht. E Plus gibt an das dies ein Premium Dienst von der Net mobile AG ist. Wie kann ich das wieder loswerden. Hat einer eine Ahnung.


----------



## Hippo (2 August 2013)

Guggst Du hier und rechts oben findest Du die Suchfunktion ...
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/pages/wichtige_forenthemen/
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/net-mobile-ag.36576/
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Handy-Abo-Abzocke


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2013)

Gerade eben passiert? Was hast Du gemacht? Gerne per Unterhaltung
experimentell:
SMS mit stopjojosmart an 3434
Könnte sein, dass jojo_smart zu jojo.fm gehört
http://nic.fm/whois/
gib dort mal "jojo.fm" ein

--->

my mobile company gmbh
International Address: Baruther Strasse 20/21
Zossen 15806
DE


----------



## jumidili (2 August 2013)

Hallo, ich wollte ein Spiel öffnen (Bubble) und bevor es sich öffnete kam eine Werbung. Die meine ich weggedrückt zuhaben.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2013)

bubble? Meinst du bubble blast? bubble shooter? welches spiel genau? android? ios/apple?


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2013)

jojo könnte auch jojomobile.de sein. Das wäre dann eine ganz andere Firma, siehe hier
http://www.gutefrage.net/frage/jojomobile-abo-kuendigen

In Polen gibt ews auch eine Jojo Mobile


> The capital received on projects development comes from the support provided by the European Union under the measure POIG 3.1


 jojomobile.eu


----------



## jumidili (2 August 2013)

Sorry das Spiel heißt *Blase* und die 3434 haben wir gerade versucht hat mir aber geantwortet dass ich keine Dienst aboniert habe. Mail an net mobile ag habe ich auch schon versandt. Warte aber noch auf ein Antwort.


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 August 2013)

Blase kann ich nicht 100%ig zuordnen und jetzt geh ich ins Bett. Aber probier evtl mal noch


> Schick STOP ALLES an die 84666 per SMS (Du bekommst eine Bestätigung wenn es geklappt hat) oder schreib der jojomobile eine Mail an [email protected]


mich würde die genaue app interessieren, um zu schauen, ob das "wiederholbar" ist. Ich habe mir extra eine schrottige SIM dafür zugelegt, auf der noch genug Geld für 3 oder 4 solcher Abos ist. Ich experimentiere da grade etwas.


----------



## jumidili (3 August 2013)

Also, ich habe ein Samsung Handy und das arbeitet mit Android. Die Spieleapp habe ich vor einpaar Tagen geladen.
Ich habe gerade nochmal im Appstore nachgesehen, dort steht es unter Top Kostenlos am 23. Platz und heißt dort Bubble iMagic, auf meinem Handy destop steht aber Blase, im Store läuft Bubble als installiert.
Ich hoffe Du kannst mit den Infos etwas anfangen, zunächst vielen Dank und ich arbeite dann auch morgen weiter daran. Die 84666 hat auch, keine Dienste, zurückgeschrieben.
Gute Nacht.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2013)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gamewhale.bubblestar
Hersteller imagic
sandersmusics[at]gmail.com
Wenn ich mich vom Familienausflug drücken kann, experimentiere ich da jetzt noch ein wenig


----------



## jumidili (3 August 2013)

Mahlzeit! Habe heute morgen mit meinem Anbieter telefoniert, die waren sehr hilfsbereit und kulant. Über den Einzelverbindungsnachweis konnten sie mir sagen, dass es der Anbieter net mobile ist und da dieser Anbieter Base bekannt ist, haben sie mir nun eine Drittanbieter Sperre geschaltet und mir die angefallenen Kosten gutgeschrieben. Eine Kündigung und/oder ein Storno sei nicht mehr nötig. Ich werde diese Drittanb.... nun auch bei meinen Kindern eingeben lassen. Ich hoffe dass das nun alles so klappt. Vielen Dank für die Mühe und alles Gute.


----------



## jumidili (3 August 2013)

So jetzt mal alle Infos die ich zu dem Abo gesammelt habe. Sollte noch jemand damit Probleme haben und so hilflos wie ich sein, kann ihm das vielleicht weiter helfen. Habe gerade eine Antwort von Serviceteam SN Telecom GmbH <[email protected]> erhalten die haben die Kündigung des Abo bestätigt und folgendes dazu mitgeteilt. Ich zitiere "WAP Abodienst mit dem Namen WAP:JOJO_SMART....Der Dienst wird über das sogenannte  „DirectBilling“ abgerechnet....Sollten Sie Fragen bezüglich des gebuchten Dienstes haben, wenden Sie sich bitte direkt an
den Anbieter My Mobile Company GmbH:
per Mail:
[email protected]
per Post:
My Mobile Company GmbH
Berliner Allee 52
15806 Zossen"


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2013)

Danke. Also war doch meine erste Vermutung richtig. Abartig, da ein Normalsterblicher sich abmühen muss, um herauszufinden, wofür er was bezahlt hat - während gleichzeitig erzählt wird, dies alles wäre nur nach Bestätigung möglich.
Staatlich akzeptierter Betrug zum Wohle der Mobilfunkindustrie.
MMC-GF war früher Product Manager bei zed Germany.
Herr GF J.H.: Was hat sich denn nun bei jojo geändert?
http://content.stuttgarter-zeitung....394_-jugendschutz-kinder-in-der-abofalle.html

Mehr Einblicke ion das who's who:
http://www.pressemeldungen.com/2012...egie-mmo-fur-den-deutschen-markt-angekundigt/




> Hinter DKO steht GOLDkiwi, eine 100% Tochter der net mobile AG und Spezialist in der Vermarktung von Mobile- und Online-Entertainment-Diensten, sowie die my mobile company GmbH, Experte in der Vermarktung mobiler Mehrwertdienste. „Der Browsergamemarkt in Deutschland ist äußerst attraktiv. Daher freuen wir uns sehr, dass wir den strategischen Schritt in diesen neu etablierten Sektor begehen. Speziell für diese Aufgabe haben wir ein erfahrenes Team von Computer- und Videospielexperten gebildet“, so Mxx Lxx, Managing Director der GOLDkiwi Media. Auch Jxxx Hxxx, Geschäftsführer der my mobile company GmbH, freut sich auf den Start der Beta: „Wir sind sehr erfreut mit Dschingis Khan eine völlig neue Art des Browsergames auf dem deutschen Markt zu veröffentlichen. Unser Ziel war es, Strategieliebhabern ein Free2Play-Browsergame anzubieten, das erstmalig mit Komplexität, Tiefgang und Anspruch überzeugt.“




Also ist auch hier die Trennung zwischen "nur Zahlungsanbieter" und Contentanbieter schwammig. Dimoco lässt grüßen.
Übrigens war bis letztes Jahr eine andere Zossener Firma in My Mobile Company investiert: Die HQ Life.
Als innovativstes Unternehmen ausgezeichnet - woher das Geld kam? Wer weiß... Bei der Eurowebtainment hat man sich gebührend präsentiert, wahrscheinlich hat man auch mit dem ein oder anderen Herren aus Bratislava angestoßen.

Was manche Herren mit Nadelstreifen für innovativ halten, wie das Gebahren der MMC zum Zeitpunkt der großen Gewinne, das nennen andere... anders...
http://www.computerbild.de/internet-abzocke/mobiledownload24.de




> Abzocke bei mobiledownload24.de
> Anbieter: my mobile company GmbH, Zossen


----------



## jjj (3 August 2013)

Mir ist heute das gleiche passiert. Mir wurde ebenfalls unwissenderweise und ohne aktive Bestätigung ein Abo JOJO_SMART über 4,99€ berechnet. Ich habe gerade eine Email an [email protected] geschickt. Mal sehen, was passiert. Weiterhin werde ich dies an den Verbraucherschutz weiterleiten.


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2013)

Hast Du eine App in Verdacht oder bist Du irgendwo gesurft? Irgendeine Idee?


----------



## Aka-Aka (3 August 2013)

jjj schrieb:


> Weiterhin werde ich dies an den Verbraucherschutz weiterleiten.


PS: Vielleicht würde sich ja computerbild für ein abzock-update in Bezug auf die MMC freuen?
http://www.computerbild.de/internet-abzocke/mobiledownload24.de

--->
http://www.computerbild.de/internet-abzocke/seite-melden?
gerne mit einem Link hierher


----------



## MartinF (4 August 2013)

Hallo Freunde,

gestern scheint ja für mehrere ein "guter Tag" für die ehrbaren Jojo_Smart-Kaufleute gewesen zu sein.
Auch mich hat es erwischt. 
Zur Frage, auf welcher Seite hab ich mir diesen Mist "geholt":
Ich vermute, bei mir war es die App "Soundhound". Das war zumindest die zuletzt geöffnete
App an meinem Smartphone und dort sind übergroße Werbebanner, auf die ich vermutlich
(ohne Bildschirmschoner) in der Hosentasche draufgekommen bin.

Ich habe auch erstmal eine Email an '[email protected]' geschickt.
Ich befürchte allerdings, dass dies, vor allem auf diesem Weg, nicht zielführend sein wird
und werde deshalb noch vor Ablauf der ersten Woche an die Adresse die Kündigung noch
mit Einschreiben/Rückschein schicken.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## dvill (4 August 2013)

Man verhandelt nicht mit Halunken, hier lesen:

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Widerspruch_an_Provider_bei_Abzocke_mit_Handy-Abo_-_nicht_bestellt


----------



## merline10 (16 August 2013)

Mir ist das gleich wiederfahren
Bekam heute eine sms von Billinfo
Herzlichen Glücklichwunsch wir haben fuer sie    ein Abo von jojo smart fuer 4,99 € etwas mit 7 Tagen eingerichtet


----------



## urmel4976 (16 August 2013)

merline10 schrieb:


> Mir ist das gleich wiederfahren
> Bekam heute eine sms von Billinfo
> Herzlichen Glücklichwunsch wir haben fuer sie    ein Abo von jojo smart fuer 4,99 € etwas mit 7 Tagen eingerichtet



Hallo,
mein Mann hatte auch ein Abo von JojoSmart auf dem Handy. Der Dienst läuft über:

My Mobile Company GmbH
Baruther Straße 20/21
15806 Zossen
*www.rg-ausk.de*
Tel. 0211 962 99 220

Bin auf die Internetseite (Adresse stand auf der T-Mobile-Rechnung) habe dort eine kostenlose Rechnungsauskunft mit EVN gemacht und dann in der Aboverwaltung das Abo gekündigt. 
LG Urmel


----------



## merline10 (18 August 2013)

Ich habe kein Vertragshandy sondern nur eine PayPalkarte


----------



## Reducal (18 August 2013)

Das Ding dürfte Prepaid-Karte heißen. Aber macht nix, du bist doch sicher mit deiner Nummer bei deinem Provider in einem Online-Kundencenter registriert. Dann lass dort doch mal die Drittanbietersperre setzen oder rufe den Support an. Außerdem könntest du mit dem Support auch chatten, wenn irgendwo die Buchung ersichtlich sein sollte. Last but not least, wenn es sich um das JOJO-Abo handelt, dann schau mal hier, sonst ist deine Karte bald leer: http://www.jojomobile.de/index.html


----------



## Googler (22 November 2013)

Hallo 

Vielen, vielen Dank für die Recherchen und Auskünfte!!! 
Mich hat es auch erwischt und diese Seite hat mir sehr geholfen, da die Informationen absolut fehlten und durch die SMS nichts zu erkennen war (außer der Name des Abos, zum Glück)!
Ich habe dort angerufen und es wurde gestoppt. 


Liebe Grüße vom Googler


----------



## Makemi (2 Dezember 2013)

Hallo, bei mir wurde jetzt schon 3 mon. Geld abgebucht und nun habe ich bei Net Mobile Ag angerufen unter der Nr. 0211-96299220 und habe mal gefragt warum. man sagte mir das ich ein Abo für ein Onlinespiel JOJO Smart hätte, kann mich nicht daran erinnern eins gebucht zu haben. Der nette Mann am anderen Ende meinte dann das es in meiner Rechnung stehen müsste aber da ich Prepaid habe bekomme ich nun mal keine Rechnung. Alles irgendwie doch komisch oder ?
Zumindest habe ich nun eine SMS von Billiinfo bekommen das das Abo gestoppt wurde.


----------



## Reducal (3 Dezember 2013)

Makemi schrieb:


> Der nette Mann am anderen Ende ...


Na dann ist ja jetzt alles gut.


----------



## Nadine D. (5 Dezember 2013)

Danke für die Adresse konnte auch grad erfolgreich kündigen. Also echt voll die Abzocke...


----------



## priznel (24 März 2014)

jumidili schrieb:


> Hallo, ich brauche Hilfe. Habe keine Ahnung und bin gerade in eine Abo Falle geraten. Eine SMS sagt ich habe eine ABO JOJO_Smart gebucht. E Plus gibt an das dies ein Premium Dienst von der Net mobile AG ist. Wie kann ich das wieder loswerden. Hat einer eine Ahnung.


Hallo, meine Tochter hat auch ähnliche Dummheiten gemacht: Gehe mal auf www.bill-info.com und dann klickst du "hier    Können Sie den Einzelverbindungsnachweis...bla..bla..bla". Du musst dort einen TAN anfordern, wenn du noch keinen hast, und dann loggst du dich ein. Jetzt bekommst du deine Einzelverbindungsnachweise. Du gehst auf "Aboverwaltung", und dann hast du am rechten Rand die Möglichkeit, Jojo Smart einfach zu löschen. Du bekommst die Löschung als sms auf dein Handy. Good luck!


----------



## Ratze1970 (18 April 2014)

jumidili schrieb:


> Hallo, ich brauche Hilfe. Habe keine Ahnung und bin gerade in eine Abo Falle geraten. Eine SMS sagt ich habe eine ABO JOJO_Smart gebucht. E Plus gibt an das dies ein Premium Dienst von der Net mobile AG ist. Wie kann ich das wieder loswerden. Hat einer eine Ahnung.



Hallo - Hab auch so ne blöde Falle -- mein kleiner spielt mit meinem Handy und jetzt soll ich 20 € bezahlen ! da ich nur 3 Spiele drauf hab und dieses Bubble  Words in eurem Gespräch vorkommt , bin ich jetzt etwas verunsichert -- hab es schon länger instaliert und hatte bis jetzt keine Kosten ! 
Ich habe ein Sony Xperia P mit Android System ! 
Soll man bezahlen oder nicht ??? 
Wochenabo 4.99 !!!
Mfg Ratze


----------



## Reducal (18 April 2014)

Ratze1970 schrieb:


> Soll man bezahlen oder nicht ???


Woher weißt du, dass die Kosten von Bubble Word kommen? Für einen Drittanbieter ist der registrierte Nutzer des Handys der Kunde. Wenn "ein kleiner" damit rum spielt und Kosten verursacht, ist das zuerst einmal nicht das Problem des Anbieters. Aber das wird dir dein mitverdienender Provider näher erklären, nämlich der, der den Betrag kassiert.


----------



## dvill (18 April 2014)

Siehe

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/handy-drittanbieter-ist-nicht-gleich-drittanbieter.34844/

http://www.computerbetrug.de/kostenfalle-hohe-handyrechnung-durch-fremde-leistungen


----------



## moeonmars (19 April 2014)

Vielen Dank! Das mit dem EVN und dann Abo abmelden hat geklappt. Danke, Danke, Danke...


----------



## PaladinIV (21 April 2014)

Hilfe, mir ist das gestern auch passiert!
Hintergrund, meine Mutter hat ein IPad, das mit meiner 2te Karte zum Surfen benutzt wird.
Dort hatte ich meiner Mutter die APP SweetUnblock installiert, nach jedem Spiel kommt eine Werbeeinblendung, aber ohne Kostenhinweis.
Meine Mutter hatte 1 mal ausversehen auf die Bildschirmgroße Werbung geklickt, anstatt oben in der ecke auf das kleine kaum Sichtbare 'x' zum schließen der Werbung, kurz danach habe ich ne SMS auf mein IPhone bekommen mit dem Inhalt:

Billinfo
Herzlichen Glückwunhsc, Dein ABO JOJO_SMART für 4,99 EUR/ 7 Tage wurde eingerichtet. Hilfe/Abmelden? www.bill-info.com

Danach kam noch eine 2te SMS:

3434
Willst du noch mehr? Schicke JX5 für Happy Farmer, JX12 für Lügendetektor oder JX15 für Horror Shock an 3434
-----------------------
Habe dann bei T-Mobile angerufen und eine 3te Betreibersperre setzen lassen, die sagten mir aber das die Sperre erst ab den Zeitpunkt gültig ist an dem ich sie setzen lassen habe, ca. 17:06 Uhr
Da das angebliche Abo aber  16:34 per SMS bestätig war, würde die Sperre da nicht greifen.
Eine Rechnung dazu habe ich natürlich noch nicht, sowas kann ja auch mal 1-2 Rechnungen auf sich warten lassen.

Was mache ich nun am besten?


----------



## Hippo (21 April 2014)

Das kommt drauf an wie Dein Nervenkostüm aussieht.
Ich würde nach diesen Tips hier vorgehen
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...tanbieter-quot&p=372307&viewfull=1#post372307


----------



## VodafoneKunde (9 Oktober 2014)

Bei mir hatte sich das Handy aufgehängt und erst nach aus und einschalten wieder benutzbar.
Es würde mich interessieren ob dies auch bei anderen so war.
Soweit ich das sehe werden die kosten nicht durch die Benutzten Spiele verursacht, sondern durch die Eingeblendete Werbung bei kostenlosen Spielen oder anderen Apps.

Ich halte es nicht für ausgeschlossen das durch die Abzockwerbung ein Systemhänger provuziert wird. Beim Versuch das Handy wieder zu Bedienen wird dann das Abo versehentlich abgeschlossen bzw einem untergeschoben.

Bitte Antwortet und berichtet ob bei euch auch zum fraglichen Zeitpunkt ein Systemhänger war.

Da ich ein sehr flottes Gerät habe (GalaxyS5) kam mir der Absturz schon seltsam vor.



Ansosten:
Kündigung über Bill-Info.com ist sehr einfach, Ich habe mich nur leider lange nicht getraut auf die Seite von dem Abzocker zu gehen, weil ich nicht noch mehr kosten haben wollte.

Ob das Geld zurückkommt wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 Juli 2016)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Also ist auch hier die Trennung zwischen "nur Zahlungsanbieter" und Contentanbieter schwammig. Dimoco lässt grüßen.
> Übrigens war bis letztes Jahr eine andere Zossener Firma in My Mobile Company investiert: Die HQ Life.
> Als innovativstes Unternehmen ausgezeichnet - woher das Geld kam? Wer weiß... Bei der Eurowebtainment hat man sich gebührend präsentiert, wahrscheinlich hat man auch mit dem ein oder anderen Herren aus Bratislava angestoßen.
> Was manche Herren mit Nadelstreifen für innovativ halten, wie das Gebahren der MMC zum Zeitpunkt der großen Gewinne, das nennen andere... anders...
> http://www.computerbild.de/internet-abzocke/mobiledownload24.de


http://www.sdk.org/veroeffentlichun...ssen-geschaedigter-aktionaere-der-hq-life-ag/



> 24. Juni 2016
> SdK bündelt Interessen geschädigter Aktionäre der HQ Life AG
> In den letzten Jahren haben zahlreiche Kleinanleger aufgrund von Empfehlungen von Börsendiensten und angeblichen Investmentberatern Aktien der HQ Life AG erworben. Die dabei vorgebrachten Kaufargumente waren aus Sicht der SdK in vielen Fällen frei erfunden und entsprachen nicht den wirtschaftlichen Realitäten der HQ Life AG. Da die Börse Lissabon, an der die Aktien der HQ Life AG zuletzt gehandelt worden sind, den Handel mit der Aktie eingestellt hat, können die betroffenen Kleinanleger ihre HQ-Life-Aktien mittlerweile auch nicht mehr über eine Börse veräußern.


Na sowas aber auch!


----------

